# Expanding partition after increasing KVM container



## mums (Oct 31, 2012)

I have LVM container for KVM from which I run my VPS. 
I have:
vtbd0p2 as /
vtbd0p3 as swap
vtbd0p4 as /usr

I needed to increase space on vtbd0p4 so I created a bigger LVM container and moved there FreeBSD. The problem is I cannot expand last partition on disk.
I used fdisk -u in single user mode according to this article http://bsdbased.com/2009/11/30/grow-freebsd-ufs-filesystem-on-vmware-hdds.

Unfortunately that advice did not work. [CMD="bsdlabel"]-e /dev/vtbd0[/CMD] and [CMD="disklabel"]-e /dev/vtbd0[/CMD] printed this to terminal: /dev/vtbd0: no valid label found
I tryed gpart bud I wasn't successful because after boot to multiuser mode df -h did not show the same sizes as gpart. And df -h was right with smaller size.

Thank you


----------



## Sebulon (Nov 1, 2012)

mums said:
			
		

> vtbd0p2 as /
> vtbd0p3 as swap
> vtbd0p4 as /usr


Those "p"Â´s should indicate that youÂ´re using a GPT partition scheme. What is the output of the command:
`# gpart show`



			
				mums said:
			
		

> ...so I created a bigger LVM container and moved there FreeBSD.


IÂ´m having trouble understanding that part. Maybe you could explain that in a little more detail?

/Sebulon


----------



## Crivens (Nov 1, 2012)

Also, keep in mind that expanding a partition alone will not grow the FS. That needs to be done seperately, using growfs.


----------



## mums (Nov 1, 2012)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> Those "p"Â´s should indicate that youÂ´re using a GPT partition scheme. What is the output of the command:
> `# gpart show`
> 
> 
> ...



I use virt-manager on Debian to manage KVM. There you can create volumes for virtual machines. I had 11GB volume, I created 30GB and used: `#  dd if=/dev/backup/template of=/dev/vps/test bs=512K
22528+0 records in
22528+0 records out
11811160064 bytes (12 GB) copied, 181.426 s, 65.1 MB/s` Where 'template' is 11GB and 'test' is 30GB and 'vps' and 'backup' is LVM volume groups. Each one on different physical disk.

Than I booted 30GB image in single user mode:
`# gpart show
=>      34  23068605  vtbd0  GPT  (30G) [CORRUPT]
        34       128      1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162   6291456      2  freebsd-ufs  (3.0G)
   6291618   3145728      3  freebsd-swap  (1.5G)
   9437346  13629440      4  freebsd-ufs  (6.5G)
  23066786      1853         - free -  (926k)`
df on system in multiuser mode, i single user mode the last line is missing.
`# df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/vtbd0p2      3G    484M    2.2G    17%    /
devfs           1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/vtbd0p4    6.4G    1.9G      4G    32%    /usr`
`# fdisk -s
/dev/vtbd0: 62415 cyl 16 hd 63 sec
Part	Start           Size Type Flags
    1:	1       23068671 0xee 0x80`
than I `# gpart recover vtbd0
vtbd0 recovered`
`# gpart show
=>      34  62914493  vtbd0  GPT  (30G)
        34       128      1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162   6291456      2  freebsd-ufs  (3.0G)
   6291618   3145728      3  freebsd-swap  (1.5G)
   9437346  13629440      4  freebsd-ufs  (6.5G)
  23066786 39847741         - free -  (19GB)`
but fdisk -s stayed the same
After`# gparted  resize -i 4 -s 19G vtbd0`
`# gpart show
=>      34  62914493  vtbd0  GPT  (30G)
        34       128      1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162   6291456      2  freebsd-ufs  (3.0G)
   6291618   3145728      3  freebsd-swap  (1.5G)
   9437346  39845888      4  freebsd-ufs  (19G)
  49283234  13631293         - free -  (6.5G)`But everything else is the same. Even after running fsck.


----------



## mums (Nov 1, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Also, keep in mind that expanding a partition alone will not grow the FS. That needs to be done seperately, using growfs.



`# growfs -s ANYTHING vtbd0p4
We strongly recommend you to make a backup before growing the file system.
Did you backup your data (Yes/No)? yes

Nothing done`

current size < ANYTHING < max size


----------



## mums (Nov 1, 2012)

So the problem was between keyboard and chair. growfs is case sensitive in question about backup. Everything works as expected now.


----------



## Sebulon (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah, but thatÂ´s rather silly though isnÂ´t it? I mean, most commands do accept either or.

/Sebulon


----------



## mums (Nov 2, 2012)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but thatÂ´s rather silly though isnÂ´t it? IÂ´m mean, most commands do accept either or.
> 
> /Sebulon



Unfortunately this one doesn't behave like most commands do.


----------

